# Livestrong banned



## rich p (25 Aug 2012)

Spelling's not my forté


----------



## thom (25 Aug 2012)

Livewrong more like


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2012)

Have you two done as much good as that foundation has, of course not so why slate it. Sad people.


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2012)

screenman said:


> Have you two done as much good as that foundation has, of course not so why slate it. Sad people.


 
have you looked into what that foundation has actually done and what it continues to do? nah, thought not...go away, do some homework and try talking from a base of knowledge for a change, you never know you might like it.


----------



## festival (25 Aug 2012)

screenman said:


> Have you two done as much good as that foundation has, of course not so why slate it. Sad people.


 
I believe some people thought Stalin did "much good"


----------



## thom (25 Aug 2012)

screenman said:


> Have you two done as much good as that foundation has, of course not so why slate it. Sad people.


There's various ways you can chose to look at this and life in general. I don't believe in the idea of perfect heroes. I think it's unhealthy. 
If you set yourself up as an example of how you lived your life, to inspire people and then the reality is shown to be based upon a lie, the effect is corrosive to all with whom you associate. That foundation doesn't fund Cancer research you know, but Cancer awareness, as Ned Boulting pointed out yesterday.
This is a cycling forum and by any stretch of the imagination, the truth of LA's participation in the sport and the people with whom he competed at the time, is and was wrong for the sport and represent no way in which to live a life worth living.


----------



## Noodley (25 Aug 2012)

screenman said:


> Have you two done as much good as that foundation has, of course not so why slate it. Sad people.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Aug 2012)

screenman said:


> Have you two done as much good as that foundation has, of course not so why slate it. Sad people.


 
You would do better to give your money to cancer research or Marie Curie. its more likely to get to tackling cancer that way rather than 'raising awareness' the livestrong way


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2012)

raising awareness = high profile jollies

Cancer reasearch...most definitely yes....cancer awareness...how big a problem is the lack of awareness?


----------



## Peteaud (25 Aug 2012)

Well hitler was damn good a building autobahns


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2012)

Did the yellow band money go to Livestrong's for-profit arm or the other bit?


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Aug 2012)

MacB said:


> Cancer reasearch...most definitely yes....cancer awareness...how big a problem is the lack of awareness?


 
I've always wondered that myself.....how it would be possible to raise 'awareness' of something which is already the world's most deadly disease..??


----------



## Boris Bajic (25 Aug 2012)

MacB said:


> raising awareness = high profile jollies
> 
> Cancer reasearch...most definitely yes....cancer awareness...how big a problem is the lack of awareness?


 
I don't know. What's cancer?


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Aug 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> I don't know. What's cancer?


 
perhaps if we all ignore it, it will go away..


----------



## zizou (25 Aug 2012)

Cancer awareness is a pretty important part of the jigsaw too - over the last couple of decades breast cancer screening and self checking has helped many women get treatment early enough for it to be effective and men have lagged a bit behind in awareness and/or have a reluctance to go to the doctors about such things. It is easy to be flippant and dismissive but increased awareness is still needed as well as the funding of research and care.


----------



## thom (25 Aug 2012)

zizou said:


> Cancer awareness is a pretty important part of the jigsaw too - over the last couple of decades breast cancer screening and self checking has helped many women get treatment early enough for it to be effective and men have lagged a bit behind in awareness and/or have a reluctance to go to the doctors about such things. It is easy to be flippant and dismissive but increased awareness is still needed as well as the funding of research and care.


You are right. Is this the actual raison d'être of Livestrong campaigning in reality ? I don't live in the US so have no idea if you get tv ads with LA talking about self examination for example. It's not like you can say, go to your GP or NHS professional to get it checked out in the same way as we can with the NHS. In fact, I wonder how much the role the foundation plays in the US is obviated in the UK by the presence of the NHS.


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2012)

zizou, thom, thank you. Many people have been saved from this awful thing by being made more aware. Only the totally insane would say it is not a good thing.


----------



## thom (25 Aug 2012)

screenman said:


> zizou, thom, thank you. Many people have been saved from this awful thing by being made more aware. Only the totally insane would say it is not a good thing.


I stand by my pun.
Only the totally insane would say that Lance Livewrong's personal cycling legacy is a good thing. 
And I think you are ignoring some valid points made about that organisation.


----------



## Erratic (25 Aug 2012)

Hm, this message posted by Lance on twitter the day after the USADA announcemnt

*Lance Armstrong* ‏@*lancearmstrong*
Thanks to all the amazing @*livestrong* supporters worldwide. Donations today were UP 25x over yesterdays. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2012)

Erratic said:


> Hm, this message posted by Lance on twitter the day after the USADA announcemnt
> 
> *Lance Armstrong* ‏@*lancearmstrong*
> Thanks to all the amazing @*livestrong* supporters worldwide. Donations today were UP 25x over yesterdays. Thank you thank you thank you!


 Gawd help us.


----------



## marinyork (25 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> Gawd help us.


 
I think you mean Lance help us .


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> I've always wondered that myself.....how it would be possible to raise 'awareness' of something which is already the world's most deadly disease..??


 

You have a few "waterworks problems". a little hesitancy, a little dribble at the end, but what the hell you are in your late 50's, early 60's and you expect these things.

So you don't see a doctor, then you get a bit of back pain and start to lose weight

Then you realise that the Prostate Cancer that could have so easily been treated two years ago hasinfiltrated your bones, andis now too advanced to treat or control

We see this every single day.

Awareness of cancer is why we have such an appalling record. Once the cancer is diagnosed we are as good as anybody else in the world, but the British simply are unaware so the diagnosis tends to be late, hence the higher mortality than other countries.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> You have a few "waterworks problems". a little hesitancy, a little dribble at the end, but what the hell you are in your late 50's, early 60's and you expect these things.
> 
> So you don't see a doctor, then you get a bit of back pain and start to lose weight
> 
> ...


 

Exactly the story of my F-I-L.
We told him time and time again to go to the docs, but he didn't. Silly old sod.


----------



## Red Light (25 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Exactly the story of my F-I-L.
> We told him time and time again to go to the docs, but he didn't. Silly old sod.



And Steve Jobs. Left the symptoms and although he had a rare treatable form of pancreatic cancer, by the time he did something about it it had metastasised to his liver and was too late. And while breast cancer now has a high profile in women thanks to awareness raising programmes the awareness of prostate cancer in men is woefully low still.

But hey, anyone and anything is fair game in the we hate Lance game.


----------



## Noodley (25 Aug 2012)

You just don't get it Red Light do you? 
Is that really a side view of your own brain?


----------



## DogTired (25 Aug 2012)

screenman said:


> zizou, thom, thank you. Many people have been saved from this awful thing by being made more aware. Only the totally insane would say it is not a good thing.


 
If I paint your house for 1000000 quid is that a good thing? Might it have been better to call the organisation "Cancer awareness" rather than "Livestrong"? What is it about - Armstrong or cancer?

You have to make a judgement call about what good has really come about as opposed to the rotten false lying core. Its pretty clear now the facts are coming out where the informed opinion lies. I'm not sure a feeling of kinship through fellow cancer suffering is a sound basis for supporting Armstrong.


----------



## screenman (25 Aug 2012)

Good job I do not come on here to make friends.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Aug 2012)

2004985 said:


> So better screening programs?


Pointless, unless the person is aware of the issues they simply won't attend


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> You have a few "waterworks problems". a little hesitancy, a little dribble at the end, but what the hell you are in your late 50's, early 60's and you expect these things.
> 
> So you don't see a doctor, then you get a bit of back pain and start to lose weight
> 
> ...


 So Armstrong's selfless promotion hasn't worked then, while he's been filling his pockets?


----------



## Red Light (25 Aug 2012)

Noodley said:


> You just don't get it Red Light do you?
> Is that really a side view of your own brain?



Donations to Livestrong shooting up, sponsors lining up to state their support including Anheuser-Busch, Nike and Oakley. The KC Livestrong Park in Kansas saying they will not be changing their name (with which comes $7.5m p.a. donation to Livestrong). I'm wondering just who doesn't get it. 

And of course its a side view of my brain just like you are a convicted comedy criminal. Nobber!


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2012)

Red Light said:


> Donations to *Livestrong shooting up*, sponsors lining up to state their support including Anheuser-Busch, Nike and Oakley. The KC Livestrong Park in Kansas saying they will not be changing their name (with which comes $7.5m p.a. donation to Livestrong). I'm wondering just who doesn't get it.
> 
> And of course its a side view of my brain just like you are a convicted comedy criminal. Nobber!


 How appropriate!


----------



## Red Light (25 Aug 2012)

Thought you might like to read what some of his sponsors have said in the past 24hrs:

•Anheuser-Busch: "Our partnership with Lance remains unchanged. He has inspired millions with his athletic achievement and his commitment to helping cancer survivors and their families."

•Nike: "We are saddened that Lance Armstrong may no longer be able to participate in certain competitions and his titles appear to be impacted. Lance has stated his innocence and has been unwavering on this position. Nike plans to continue to support Lance and the Lance Armstrong Foundation, a foundation that Lance created to serve cancer survivors."

•Oakley: "As Lance's longtime supporter and partner, Oakley respects his decision and his restated commitment to focus on the Foundation he created to help battle cancer. He has inspired many and the Foundation is an example of his work. Oakley will continue to support The Lance Armstrong Foundation, and as we have stated in the past, Oakley supports its athletes who respect and honor the ethics of sports until proven otherwise."

•Honey Stinger: "Lance Armstrong is a member of our ownership team and he has played an important part in Honey Stinger's growth. We look forward to working with him in this capacity to help increase our sales and build our brand. Additionally, we continue our support of the Lance Armstrong Foundation as a sponsor of the Livestrong Challenge Series."

•The FRS Company: "We will continue to support Lance and his commitment in raising awareness and fighting the war against cancer as a proud sponsor of the Livestrong Foundation. His achievements in raising awareness and funds for cancer advocacy embody the spirit of FRS, which is all about health, wellness and life performance."


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2012)

Red Light said:


> Thought you might like to read what some of his sponsors have said in the past 24hrs:
> 
> •Anheuser-Busch: "Our partnership with Lance remains unchanged. He has inspired millions with his athletic achievement and his commitment to helping cancer survivors and their families."
> 
> ...


 Yeah, we get it. You're an unthinking fanboy and it doesn't matter that his empire is built on a foundation of lies, cheating and manipulation and his sponsors are willing to jump on the gravy train to maximise their profits but can you point out the bit that we should admire in all this?


----------



## Red Light (25 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> Yeah, we get it. You're an unthinking fanboy and it doesn't matter that his empire is built on a foundation of lies, cheating and manipulation and his sponsors are willing to jump on the gravy train to maximise their profits but can you point out the bit that we should admire in all this?



I didn't expect you to admire any of it. I expected the reaction from you that you just gave. What puzzles me is how you think a person who is as unpopular as you would wish him to be could possibly have a gravy train that anyone could make money out of.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2012)

Red Light said:


> I didn't expect you to admire any of it. I expected the reaction from you that you just gave. What puzzles me is how you think a person who is as unpopular as you would wish him to be could possibly have a gravy train that anyone could make money out of.


 I couldn't give a flying fark if he's perceived as popular or not. What I care about is whether his empire and money making scheming is built on feet of clay and cheating. I resent the fact that he took systematic team doping to unprecedented levels and along the way bullied and dragged cycling down to profound depths from which it is only slowly emerging. I resent the way he got support and succour from the authorities who should only have been interested in eradicating drug abuse.
Apart from that I don't really have an opinion.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2012)

2005383 said:


> Stand aside and leave it to someone who actually gives a f**k Rich


 
I really should put the troll on my ignore list but I need to cleanse my soul with internet birch twigs every so often.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Aug 2012)

Red Light said:


> Thought you might like to read what some of his sponsors have said in the past 24hrs:
> 
> •Anheuser-Busch: "Our partnership with Lance *remains unchanged*. He has inspired millions with his athletic achievement and his commitment to helping cancer survivors and their families."
> 
> ...


 
What else would you expect them today - read between the lines. I've even helped by emboldening bits for you. Present continuous. No certainties for the future. Nike's is even less certain.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> So Armstrong's selfless promotion hasn't worked then, while he's been filling his pockets?


 
Now we know that you have a fixation that everything evil in the world from the apple in the Garden of Eden onwards is the direct responsibility of Armstrong, but even by your standards that is Bizarre!

We were discussing health screening and the lack of awareness in the UK.

The problems are manifold from ingrained "you don't bother the Doctor" to the British "stiff upper lip" where you accept "changes" as you enter old age.


----------



## Noodley (25 Aug 2012)

In case none of you nobbers noticed, this was started as a "fun" thread. Some light relief...sheesh!


----------



## Red Light (25 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> What else would you expect them today - read between the lines. I've even helped by emboldening bits for you. Present continuous. No certainties for the future. Nike's is even less certain.



A far cry from their bale out as quick as we can statements in the Tiger Woods case.


----------



## Red Light (25 Aug 2012)

Noodley said:


> In case none of you nobbers noticed, this was started as a "fun" thread. Some light relief...sheesh!



Have you contributed anything to this thread other than lobbing insults at the participants?


----------



## thom (25 Aug 2012)

</begin Noodley ignore this bit it's boring>
an extract from : http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2012/aug/25/lance-armstrong-cycling-richard-williams
Eventually, however, it became impossible to escape the feeling that Armstrong was exploiting his standing as a fundraiser and hope-bringer to armour himself against the increasingly persistent attacks from those who questioned the validity of the achievements which had created the platform for his life as a public figure. His annexation of the colour yellow – the colour of the Tour leader's jersey – for his Livestrong charity seemed presumptuous: the colour belonged to the Tour, not to him. The teams of Livestrong workers who preceded the race's arrival by stencilling kilometres of road with the charity's logo and inspirational messages turned a traditional gesture of spontaneous enthusiasm into something rather chilling in its premeditation, however noble the cause.
</end Noodley ignore this bit it's boring>


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Aug 2012)

coming soon to this forum: _'Trek banned'_....


----------



## Alun (25 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> What else would you expect them today - read between the lines. I've even helped by emboldening bits for you. Present continuous. No certainties for the future. Nike's is even less certain.


I can't see any negatives there!
Maybe they will ditch him, but I don't see any evidence of that in those statements.


----------



## Alun (25 Aug 2012)

thom said:


> </begin Noodley ignore this bit it's boring>
> an extract from : http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2012/aug/25/lance-armstrong-cycling-richard-williams
> Eventually, however, it became impossible to escape the feeling that Armstrong was exploiting his standing as a fundraiser and hope-bringer to armour himself against the increasingly persistent attacks from those who questioned the validity of the achievements which had created the platform for his life as a public figure. His annexation of the colour yellow – the colour of the Tour leader's jersey – for his Livestrong charity seemed presumptuous:* the colour belonged to the Tour,* not to him. The teams of Livestrong workers who preceded the race's arrival by stencilling kilometres of road with the charity's logo and inspirational messages turned a traditional gesture of spontaneous enthusiasm into something rather chilling in its premeditation, however noble the cause.
> </end Noodley ignore this bit it's boring>


The colour belonged to the Tour? What nonsense!


----------



## Red Light (25 Aug 2012)

thom said:


> </begin Noodley ignore this bit it's boring>
> an extract from : http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2012/aug/25/lance-armstrong-cycling-richard-williams
> Eventually, however, it became impossible to escape the feeling that Armstrong was exploiting his standing as a fundraiser and hope-bringer to armour himself against the increasingly persistent attacks from those who questioned the validity of the achievements which had created the platform for his life as a public figure. His annexation of the colour yellow – the colour of the Tour leader's jersey – for his Livestrong charity seemed presumptuous: the colour belonged to the Tour, not to him. The teams of Livestrong workers who preceded the race's arrival by stencilling kilometres of road with the charity's logo and inspirational messages turned a traditional gesture of spontaneous enthusiasm into something rather chilling in its premeditation, however noble the cause.
> </end Noodley ignore this bit it's boring>



Do you think he knows Le Tour nicked the colour from L'Auto?


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Aug 2012)

Red Light said:


> Do you think he knows Le Tour nicked the colour from L'Auto?


 
'nicked' is not the word I would have used....


----------



## Alun (26 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> 'nicked' is not the word I would have used....


You'll have to change your name to black'n'another colour, Le tour owns "yellow" or certainly owned it. Use of the past tense makes me think that they might have sold it, possibly to Norwich City FC.


----------



## Noodley (26 Aug 2012)

Red Light said:


> Have you contributed anything to this thread...?


 
I threw a pound in the kitty earlier


----------



## Red Light (26 Aug 2012)

Interesting piece in the Sunday Times today by David Walsh claiming that despite withdrawing from the process and receiving the consequent penalty he was innocent. David Walsh that is, not Lance Armstrong. I think the irony may have slipped him by.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Now we know that you have a fixation that everything evil in the world from the apple in the Garden of Eden onwards is the direct responsibility of Armstrong, but even by your standards that is Bizarre!
> 
> We were discussing health screening and the lack of awareness in the UK.
> 
> The problems are manifold from ingrained "you don't bother the Doctor" to the British "stiff upper lip" where you accept "changes" as you enter old age.


 As ever, no offence Cunobelin, but this is a perfect example of a post that you should have run by me before posting. I could have tidied it up, corrected the grammar and spelling, and tried to make it sound as if you had something useful to say.
I agree that the last bit might have proved beyond me.


----------



## black'n'yellow (26 Aug 2012)

Alun said:


> You'll have to change your name to black'n'another colour, Le tour owns "yellow" or certainly owned it. Use of the past tense makes me think that they might have sold it, possibly to Norwich City FC.


 
not sure which bit of my post you were repying to - or did you quote the wrong one..?


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> As ever, no offence Cunobelin, but this is a perfect example of a post that you should have run by me before posting. I could have tidied it up, corrected the grammar and spelling, and tried to make it sound as if you had something useful to say.
> I agree that the last bit might have proved beyond me.


 
Translated that means I tried to alter a reasonable post into an ant-Armstrong one to fit my agenda, I mucked it up and now wish I could edit it so I did not look like a fixated bigot?



> The problems are manifold from ingrained "you don't bother the Doctor" to the British "stiff upper lip" where you accept "changes" as you enter old age.


 
This may be beyond you, but instead of trying to twist / edit to suit your agenda , you could have actually opened your mind and looked at the reasons the UK has such a poor record on early cancer diagnosis.... this is what was in fact being discussed


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Translated that means I tried to alter a reasonable post into an ant-Armstrong one to fit my agenda, I mucked it up and now wish I could edit it so I did not look like a fixated bigot.


 ant-Armstrong? Worm, surely?
I never called you a fixated bigot but if the casquette fits.......


Cunobelin said:


> This may be beyond you, but instead of trying to twist / edit to suit your agenda , you could have actually opened your mind and looked at the reasons the UK has such a poor record on early cancer diagnosis.... this is what was in fact being discussed


I'm not sure a thread about a terrible pun is the place for a serious discussion about cancer screening but feel free to hijack the thread anyway!
p.s. If you're hoping that St Lance of Austin will solve the lack of early diagnosis of cancer then I wish you all the best. Personally I think the money would be best directed to more efficacious methods.


----------



## Alun (26 Aug 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> not sure which bit of my post you were repying to - or did you quote the wrong one..?


Just pointing out that you might have to change your name, as the tour owns the colour yellow according to the Grauniad.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2012)

2005760 said:


> Do breast and cervical screening programs not work?


Only to a certain extent, attendance on the well established and high profile breast screening programme has rocketed over the lasy ten years, but is still only a 75% uptake.

Basically good marks, but could do better

PS explanation for RichP....this is a specific answer (as before) to a specific question asked in another post.I have even quoted the original to help you understand


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2012)

> I'm not sure a thread about a terrible pun is the place for a serious discussion about cancer screening but feel free to hijack the thread anyway!


 
Because someone dared to ask a question on a website, the question was raised :



black'n'yellow said:


> I've always wondered that myself.....how it would be possible to raise 'awareness' of something which is already the world's most deadly disease..??


 
Do you really think that black'n'yellow was wrong in asking that question?
Was informed answering that was unreasonable?

These things happen.........



> p.s. If you're hoping that St Lance of Austin will solve the lack of early diagnosis of cancer then I wish you all the best. Personally I think the money would be best directed to more efficacious methods.


 
Entirely your own wet dream.... you are the one with the fixation.

You re the only one who has stooped so low and tried to make cheap and petty point scoring over the serious awareness and screening subject to suit their bigoted agenda


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2012)

Wet dreams! Fixation! Seek help quickly!
Good lord man!
Banned, band - geddit?


----------



## MichaelM (26 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> ...you could have actually opened your mind and looked at the reasons the UK has such a poor record on early cancer diagnosis.... this is what was in fact being discussed


 
Is it because in the UK there are not many who believe in the power of Lance?


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> Banned, band - geddit?


 
Really, no-one one have realised that!
How kind of you to explain.



> Wet dreams! Fixation!


 
Now with absolutely coherent rants like these:



rich p said:


> Did the yellow band money go to Livestrong's for-profit arm or the other bit?


 



rich p said:


> So Armstrong's selfless promotion hasn't worked then, while he's been filling his pockets?


 


rich p said:


> Yeah, we get it. You're an unthinking fanboy and it doesn't matter that his empire is built on a foundation of lies, cheating and manipulation and his sponsors are willing to jump on the gravy train to maximise their profits but can you point out the bit that we should admire in all this?


 



rich p said:


> p.s. If you're hoping that St Lance of Austin will solve the lack of early diagnosis of cancer then I wish you all the best. Personally I think the money would be best directed to more efficacious methods.


 
It would certainly seem that your self diagnosis is absolutely slap bang on.... please heed your own advice!



> Seek help quickly!
> Good lord man!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Aug 2012)

Shouldn't this thread be in CA&D? Livestrong hasn't got much to do with pro-cycling.


----------



## montage (26 Aug 2012)

O


Flying_Monkey said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in CA&D? Livestrong hasn't got much to do with pro-cycling.


Neither does lance ....anymore


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Aug 2012)

montage said:


> O
> Neither does lance ....anymore


 
True...


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Really, no-one one have realised that!
> How kind of you to explain.
> 
> *Sorry old chum, I just assumed it would have passed you by.*
> ...


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2012)

Sorry old chum, I just assumed it would have passed you by.



Now with absolutely coherent rants like these:

*How kind! Coherence is good innit?*

*I didn't understand the rest of the post, which I suspect is my fault?*

*Anyway, I'll call a truce on this thread as there's only so much fun I can derive from baiting an idiot.*[/quote]

Roughly translated -
[


rich p said:


> "Not only do I not understand irony, but I have realised that by uttering such "coherent" rants, I have lost so I will utter a few childish insults and run away"


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Sorry old chum, I just assumed it would have passed you by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Roughly translated -
[[/quote]

Nah, lost me again. I'm fine in standard English but bollox is my second language I'm afraid.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Aug 2012)

You sure those are in the right order given the coherence of your inane rants on this thread?


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> You sure those are in the right order given the coherence of your inane rants on this thread?
> 
> In the meanwhile do you need an explanation of how to use the quotation function?


 coherence of my ane rants?


----------



## Scoosh (26 Aug 2012)

This is getting abusive, so is being closed.


----------

